# Saying goodbye to Isaiah



## Isaiah54 (Jun 10, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/1026676094/posts/10216528035326502?s=1026676094&sfns=mo


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow... Just read your Facebook post. Isaiah... amazing and sent from above to you. I was also with my Lou as her heart stopped, I know the pain... I am so glad that you and Isaiah had each other and found each other. I didn't have a physical disability but I honestly feel that in her later years Lulu saved me mentally in some ways when I felt so desperate and alone. I think they are sent to us and is hard for many to understand just what a huge impact they had in our lives. More than a service, more than a dog, angels in fur. God bless you and I truly believe you and Isaiah will be reunited again beyond the rainbow bridge just like me and my Lou.


----------



## Isaiah54 (Jun 10, 2013)

I’m glad you had your Lou. I believe like you do that Isaiah and I will see each other again. I’m sure your Lou found ways to support her human. It seems to be in a GSD’s DNA to serve, to size up the situation and step in. Going forward is a hard road. My sister came yesterday and said “the house feels so empty without Isaiah.” It’s true. Everywhere I look is somewhere Isaiah should be. You and I have been blessed to have these gifts in our lives. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

That is a beautiful tribute to a special dog. I’m sad for you and also happy you had such a wonderful companion and guide for so many years. I laughed at the psycho part. We need to share your story with everyone who gets a puppy and wonders why they are so crazy and if they will ever settle down. Yes, they will and they do. I love his name and the reason you chose it.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss! From your description of him, he sounds like a true gift you were lucky to know...RIP Isaiah!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That made me cry. God bless you and God bless Isaiah. Run free, sweet boy, until you and your partner are reunited again.


----------



## Isaiah54 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you so much for the kind words. I need the support for myself. But, part of the reason I posted was for all those who ask for help with their wild child can’t-make-me puppies. So many people saw us working and said they wanted a GSD just like Isaiah. I know they did...but the finished Isaiah. I would just smile.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Isaiah54 said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words. I need the support for myself. But, part of the reason I posted was for all those who ask for help with their wild child can’t-make-me puppies. So many people saw us working and said they wanted a GSD just like Isaiah. I know they did...but the finished Isaiah. I would just smile.


I hope you'll continue to post and share. There is a section dedicated to service dogs.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Im so sorry. Your story is a beautiful testament to the life you shared together and the incredible partnership. Bless both of you.

RIP Isaiah


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

WOW... you and Isaiah were so very fortunate...to have each other....RIP Isaiah....


----------

